# The only food he has ever stolen....



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

is freshly baked bread. I have been very careful when I bake bread-not leaving it unattended....until today! I had taken the loaf out of its pan but it was still in the oven with the oven door open. My husband looked in the kitchen and saw Brooks with his head stuck in the oven (which was still HOT) biting pieces off the crust!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

EEEK!!! I hope he didn't get hurt!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brooks! How could you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL... Brooks you sneaky boy. Caue would do that too, in a heartbeat.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Naughty Brooks! How is that tongue feeling, buddy? Ouch!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When my husband saw him doing it, he yelled "Brooks!" and Brooks showed he knew what he was doing was wrong. But, the funny thing was, just minutes later when my husband and I cut into the loaf to eat it, he was right there wagging his tail, looking expectantly for his share!!
I don't think anything happened to his tongue-it looks fine.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

That is just too funny!!!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, who doesn't like fresh baked bread right out of the oven? I guess you don't mean literally . . .


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well it is all your fault, dont bake fresh bread and he wont be tempted to sample your good baking. As everyone knows bread baking is one of the greatest smells. I am sorry but I just had to crack up at the scene in my mind of him doing it while laughing inside at his own ingenuity.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My guys LOVE bread. In fact, Dakota is fed his 3 pills a day wrapped up in a nice, goey slice of Buttermilk Wonderbread 

And they know when I've been to KFC. I HATE biscuits. They love them. It's one of the little treats I give them.


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

This reminded me of another story (and I can't remember who it was from...) about a golden who ate the Thanksgiving turkey from the oven...still hot! Cracks me up what these stinkers will do for food! 

mmmm fresh bread. makes me want to bake some. or just go to Great Harvest and buy a loaf lol


----------

